# I am so sad for Skip!



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Our poor Gelding "Skip" is sad  His barn mate left yesterday and he is all alone...I have had to downsize the horses this winter and sold our 7 yr old Paint Dec 24, 2008, Our Mare Calamity left yesterday to refresh her riding skills and is on consignment to be sold with the trainer...I know he will adapt but it just breaks my heart to hear him calling for her, and standing at the gate :--sad: I sure wish I could bring him in the house....


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Poor Skip, I can just hear him protesting and searching out there. No fun for you. . .It's an apple and carrot day for Skip. . . Does he eat peppermints?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Poor Skip, I can just hear him protesting and searching out there. No fun for you. . .It's an apple and carrot day for Skip. . . Does he eat peppermints?


I think ill pick him up some treats later today as the apples and carrots are in low supply...I have never given him peppermints  I groomed him for a half-hour last night when I stalled him for the night, but I could tell he wasn't a happy camper. I guess it's learn to tack and ride the guy ...my project for Spring...he is so fast, his walk is even quick, that I am a bit nervous...He has a heart of gold though, and is one of the kindest horses.

...my daughter has left home, and more or less abandoned him  He gives his all to her and she walks...NICE!! He was her western games horse and could have had a couple good years left as he is just turning 20 this spring...Here is one of my favorite pics of the 2 of them....KIDS!!!!!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Kids grow up and move off leaving parents to console their furry friends left behind. Classic syndrome isn't it. I'm sorry Skip is lonely, but I'm sure you will do everything you can for him.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor Skip! Sending lots of nose kisses and treats!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Poor Skip.... he's beautiful. I so miss having horses. Give him a nuzzle from the Wild West of Dallas.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh he is beautiful. Give him lots of nose rubs and kisses from us. I love horses and would love to have one day down the road.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I wanted to spend some time with him in the paddock this am but it is brutally cold! with high winds ...He sure is beautiful and presently lonely:bawling:


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

It's just amazing how you can feel their pain. Get out there when it warms up a bit!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry he's lonely. Does he have an affinity for any of your dogs? Maybe he'd like another buddy.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Poor guy. He is really handsome. Great pic. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> Sorry he's lonely. Does he have an affinity for any of your dogs? Maybe he'd like another buddy.


I have never had the dogs in with him per say, the dogs yard borders the barn yard so he can see them and them him, but I have always worried about them getting kicked or eating the manure, so the yards are separate....c'mon warm temps!!!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

just got back from doing his stall, he got a nice fresh apple & a fresh bale of soft shavings! If it was warmer I just might park my butt in his stall and tell him all my woes!! LOL he seems to have quieted some this afternoon...news is the mare is doing well where she is, fitting in with the new herd  I won't tell him that however, It may bruise his ego!!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Skip is very handsome. Poor baby, they just don't understand when all their buddies leave and they are left behind. Hoping it warms up so that you can spend some time with him.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

((((hugs)))))
Sorry you had to do this  Must be heartbreaking.
Sending Skip some nose scratches, and sugar cubes


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope skip adjusts to being alone. If he was a games horse, he was probably pushed to go all the time. You could see how he'll do if he is asked to slow down. My gelding just turned 21 and his age has finally slowed him down. Well, most of the time.
I hope it turns warm soon and you can spend some time with Skip.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey Skip - I can relate...


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Poor Skip, I am sure he would LOVE peppermints. I used to give them to my horse and when we showed in halter I would crumple the plastic to get him to perk up a bit lol. He is beautiful, I miss riding!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

He's a beautiful horse!! Sorry he's lonely...


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> ((((hugs)))))
> Sorry you had to do this  Must be heartbreaking.
> Sending Skip some nose scratches, and sugar cubes


It sure has been a heartwrenching experience...I have always loved and adored horses, having them in my backyard has been a joy & a hardship. This year esp ( Fall/Winter) I have been on my own, doing all the chores, and watching these beautiful creatures wasting before my eyes....not literally, but I "knew" they needed more, more riding, more stimulation, just more than my love  Moon has gone to a great home just down the road, with a young girl that adores him and rides him often. I see him daily out in his pasture field and know he is thriving. Calamity is a bossy mare that needs an experienced owner to reach her full potential, hopefully thats in her near future. Now Skip is just my heart and soul, I fell hopelessly in love with him instantly, he is kind,forgiving, beautiful, and has helped bring peace and happiness to some very dark days, I am determined to learn to overcome my nervousness and make him "my horse" He may go into permanent retirement from gaming but I know he'll forgive me for my stupidity as a novice horse person!!! He enjoys quick walks up the side road too ...lol stay tuned!!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> I hope skip adjusts to being alone. If he was a games horse, he was probably pushed to go all the time. You could see how he'll do if he is asked to slow down.


He has been ridden by many, young, old, experienced, novice, he seems to "know" when its gaming time, (we use different bits) He is a kind SANE fellow that would never do anyone wrong. He seems to know when I am on him vs Holly my daughter, and although he *wants to go* he respects my limited experience and hacks out somewhat slowly!! a bit of training for me and I am sure we shall come to an understanding ..He can go when Holly comes to visit!!!!!!!:--big_grin:


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwww  He looks like he'd be the one to help you over come that nervousness  and I'm sure he'll love the side road rides with you. Looking forward to pics


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Skip seems to be doing better, he is adapting to being an only. Surprise visit this morning from Holly, so I shall have lesson one today on tack up and will ride him a bit myself today  Ill take the camera to the barn and post a couple photos later today! Wish me luck!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Peppermints are always a hit...just the plain old white and red striped hard candy. Love the way they curl their lips up when eating them :

Skip needs a BIG jolly ball too!

He's very handsome


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Poor Skip! He must be terribly confused and lonely. I hope you have a good ride with him today. How about getting him a goat for company? I've read that thoroughbred racing horses often have goats to stay in the stalls with them as companions.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Poor Skip! He must be terribly confused and lonely. I hope you have a good ride with him today. How about getting him a goat for company? I've read that thoroughbred racing horses often have goats to stay in the stalls with them as companions.


we thought of the goat angle but they can be destructive, and bothersome creatures!! I have enough to deal with, with out chasing a goat around and having that become a nuisance to my neighbors!!!! lol


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Even though my Morgan horse Charleston is an old man these days, it is always wise to lunge him for fifteen minutes before riding him, lol. The other thing that works is twenty straight minutes of businesslike posting trot- no faster and no slower. . . good luck with this. Be a good boy,Skip!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Skip is one boy that doesn't need lunging or anything prior to hopping on..whether he is ridden once a year or once a week, In that respect I am very fortunate! He has got to be one of the kindest, sanest, most well behaved horses I have ever known! He drops his head every morning to get his flymask on, b/c he knows, no flymask, no letting you out of the stall, he has an eye issue that warrants the fly mask 24/7 when out to prevent particles of hay etc getting in his eyes...he truly is a GEM!


----------



## Mersee (Feb 26, 2007)

arcane said:


> we thought of the goat angle but they can be destructive, and bothersome creatures!! I have enough to deal with, with out chasing a goat around and having that become a nuisance to my neighbors!!!! lol


Speaking from experience, goats=cute as buttons, funny, comical, but very destructive! When I was younger, my father decided to get two young goats to also keep our lonely horse company. All our other horses had passed and King was about 30. The goats were very entertaining, but they ate every shrub, small trees, limbs and anything else in their path. They would try and get in the house all the time, which I thought was so cute, but my mother didn't think so:no: They never really bonded with the horse, maybe because there were 2 of them?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*photos today!*

We doubled up the Side Rd, oh my poor behind! yes it was my tush out of the saddle..no pics from that. Then my turn for pics and a ride on the front lawn! Wow the wind came up so I look kinda windblown!!!! Then Skip got to have a run with Holly, he was a very good, patient boy as I learned all that goes into the tack up process  Apple at the end, and he seems very happy today!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm sure he LOVED his ride today!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

He's a handsome guy! Glad that you had a nice ride with Skip today!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Great pictures. Skip looks like a prince!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Jill you have no idea...my biggest fear was having to let him go too...I am determined that as long as he is happy, here he shall stay I wish I could manage to have a companion for him, but that just isn't in my best interest :no: so we shall maintain a weekly session for me to get more confident & then I am hoping I will get to the point I can take him out alone  If Holly get's him back in shape for gaming perhaps he'll have another year of his true love...turning those barrels!!! :smooch:


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I think it's perfectly reasonable to build him a bedroom that attaches to yours, and then he can put his head in through your bedroom window at night 

I didn't realize horses could live to be 30! How long is the average lifespan?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Skip*

I feel so sorry for Skip, too! Glad you took him for a ride.

Can you leave the radio on for him, or buy him some CD's of horses talking-I'm definitely serious.

I agree with Augustus McCrae's Mom above, I think you should build him a bedroom that attaches to yours!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> I feel so sorry for Skip, too! Glad you took him for a ride.
> 
> Can you leave the radio on for him, or buy him some CD's of horses talking-I'm definitely serious.
> 
> I agree with Augustus McCrae's Mom above, I think you should build him a bedroom that attaches to yours!!


LOL love that idea BUT my bedroom is on the 2nd floor of the house! May be a tad difficult unless he had a ramp :


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> I didn't realize horses could live to be 30! How long is the average lifespan?


I have heard of horses living into their late 30's early 40's ...when Skip colicked this past Jan the vet was amazed when I told her he was coming up 20...she said he is in wonderful shape and did not look his age at all. He still runs like a very young man!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Arcane*

Arcane:

You could always build a new bedroom for yourself (and Skip) on the First Floor, to accommodate him.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Arcane:
> 
> You could always build a new bedroom for yourself (and Skip) on the First Floor, to accommodate him.


Heck I have thought it would be wonderful to build a beautiful state of the art barn with Stall for Skip, kennels for the goldens, a Common Room, and A loft for me!!!! Now that would be my little slice of heaven!!!!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww  you guys look great out there today.

Maybe you could take on a border horse to keep him company. One of the girls I work with has an arrangement where she keeps her horse, she pays to keep him there, but she goes and does all the work for her horse.

Company for Skip, you do basically nothing for border, plus get paid


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Arcane*

Arcane:

Now this is serious-trying to think of a way to keep Skip company.

Can you leave the radio on for him, or buy him some CD's of horses talking-I'm definitely serious.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Arcane:
> 
> You could always build a new bedroom for yourself (and Skip) on the First Floor, to accommodate him.



Sounds perfectly reasonable to me.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Arcane:
> 
> Now this is serious-trying to think of a way to keep Skip company.
> 
> Can you leave the radio on for him, or buy him some CD's of horses talking-I'm definitely serious.


yes the radio idea is a good one, I can run a wire and put it up high in his stall, Wondering if the cold would affect it?  I'll definitely check out the horse CD's ...


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*thinking of Skip...*








My daughter attended Ranch Camp for several years. Many of the horses were on loan from the local area for the summer. Or, is there an Equine Therapist in your area who uses horses to help people? Maybe Skip could do some volunteer work...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Golden*

So Golden:

I think Skip doing volunteer work sounds wonderful!!

Don't know if this is a possibility but could children in a handicapped facility ride him or is there a liability issure?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> So Golden:
> 
> I think Skip doing volunteer work sounds wonderful!!
> 
> Don't know if this is a possibility but could children in a handicapped facility ride him or is there a liability issure?


the thing would be trailering him...I don't have a trailer myself, and yes if I had folks come here you would need liability insurance....If Holly stays committed to her 2x's per week visits and gets him ready for show season, he'll have show dates away and enjoy another season of running games ...His true LOVE! His best event is poles and barrels and keyhole ...here are a couple pics of them doing a pole run! and coming home from keyhole


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*No mints!*

Hmmmm Skip DOESN'T like mints :no: Guess he is a carrot/apple kinda guy! Maybe watching his waistline!!!!! lol


----------

